# Scott exxus



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

Has anyone had any bad experiences with the Scott Exxus? Or is it an awesome product like their wrist strap releases?


----------



## Underground (Feb 8, 2013)

It is the slickest thumb release i've ever used, such a crisp break, tactile finish and well thought out design.


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

I shot one it had a great hand feel to it. Trigger broke crisp and fast but it is fairly light even with the heaviest spring in it it will be too light for some people that shoot thumbs with back tension. It has a lot of travel after the trigger breaks which some people that shot it didn't like as well. I really liked the way it felt in my hand for someone that likes to trigger punch or even doa slow squeeze I think it would work great. If I get a good price on one might pick one up for hunting.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

May very well be the best thumb trigger I have ever fingered. I removed the post and barrel on mine and used a 3/8" Ex-okie knob and it is perfect!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks nice, I would have to test fire one...


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

i like mine. it is very crisp.

Marc


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

it seems ok, dont think it will replace my carters, The main problem i have is i cant seem to get it heavy enough. i replased the springs and tightened the screw down and I cant really feel any difference. i will say it fits my hand nice


----------



## james1551 (Nov 2, 2010)

I've had one for about 6 months awesome feel great trigger (no) travel like a nice 500$ trigger on my high powered rifles you will not be disappointed


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

I had one and sold it. After the excitement of having a new release subsided and I was able to focus and do a real world comparison I realized the Stan Shoot-off is a superior release. Don't believe the hype.


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

I have the Exxus and I'm in the process of comparing it to my Shootoff. It's nice. Not sure I can say that it's any nicer than the Shootoff yet.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I haven't seen much "hype" about the release. It doesn't seem like there are enough of them floating around the GenPop yet to create a big buzz. I've only played with one on a trainer and I will say that it was impressive- definitely a top notch trigger. The handle fit me well and seemed comfortable. 

Initial impression; my only concern is that I can't get one.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

tmorelli said:


> I haven't seen much "hype" about the release. It doesn't seem like there are enough of them floating around the GenPop yet to create a big buzz. I've only played with one on a trainer and I will say that it was impressive- definitely a top notch trigger. The handle fit me well and seemed comfortable.
> 
> Initial impression; my only concern is that I can't get one.


how many do you want. our shop has lots. I can send you mine to play with if you like


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

My bad experience would be ordering them at the ATA show and still not having them. Was told 3 weeks and its been 4 months. Big fail for Scott


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Sure would be curious to hear how something as completely personal as a release aid can be considered inferior to another.....?


----------



## Underground (Feb 8, 2013)

edgerat said:


> Sure would be curious to hear how something as completely personal as a release aid can be considered inferior to another.....?



Thats the problem, people base their choices on other peoples personal opinion...I saw it in stock in my store, went in that day - tried it and bought it. I still dont think that was enough time to adequately access its 'superiority' to anything else I had, but it works it feels good and it fits, and for me - that is good enough.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Underground said:


> Thats the problem, people base their choices on other peoples personal opinion...I saw it in stock in my store, went in that day - tried it and bought it. I still dont think that was enough time to adequately access its 'superiority' to anything else I had, but it works it feels good and it fits, and for me - that is good enough.


Agreed, I have spent a LOT of time behind precision rifles and "race" handguns and I am accustomed to some pretty fantastic triggers. The Exxus "feels" unlike any other trigger I have tried, and I have tried just about all of them, but some of the small boutique manufacturers. Couple that with a great fit for my hand, and the shape of the handle makes it pretty difficult to torque the release aid, something I cannot say for the Stan offerings.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Can you get ALL the travel out of the trigger like was stated above? That's the biggest thing I like about my Carters.


----------



## ar_96 (May 28, 2010)

Do you all think it would be worth trading/selling my Scott ibex for a exxus?


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

ar_96 said:


> Do you all think it would be worth trading/selling my Scott ibex for a exxus?


I don't know. My problem with the Exxus is the trigger position is not as adjustable as the Ibex. I think I like my Ibex better but I am still comparing the 2.


----------



## ar_96 (May 28, 2010)

Outbackarcher, how is the trigger adjustments (travel,tension) compared to the ibex?


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

The Exxus is nice. The tension adjust is easier than the ibex however you still have springs to change out. I like the travel adjustment a lot better on the Exxus than the Ibex and the handle is very comfortable. A combination of the 2 would have been the perfect release for me. My biggest complaint is the positioning of the thumb bar.


----------

